# Vampire theme



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

This year we want to have a vampire themed party but I always fel like I am rushing around on the last min doing everything. I'm hopeing planning ahead will help a bit. I have 3 kids and life can get pritty busy at times...lol

So any ideas for, invites, food, games anything really that would help me out. That would be so helpfull!! 

Thanks so much.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Try doing a search in this section for vampire (search button at the top right).
Off the top of my head, I believe there was a really cool invite someone did a year or two ago that were stakes (you know, like you'd drive into the heart of the vamp) with the invite info attached...

I remembered that Creepy Cupcakes just did a vampire themed dinner party and had some fun recipes that might be good depending on how large a party you are having.

http://creepycupcakes.blogspot.com/2010/06/the-vampire-feast-come-to-end.html


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Well I was thinking of doing a vampire theme in 2011 and I had a... possibly ridiculous idea... I have many friends who love Twilight and many who hate Twilight, so this would work well with my group. 

I was going to tell everyone it was a vampire theme and that they could come as any kind of vampire they wanted and of course everyone is welcome to dress as things besides vampires.... BUT.... if you come without a costume then the punishment would be that you would have to be covered in glitter and referred to as Bella or Edward for the rest of the night... lol. Again... this might only be amusing in my head... 

As far as decor goes... I would probably do very classic stuff like sheets draped over the furniture and lots of spiderweb and candelabras.... among other flickery lighting.... fog machine and such... 

Also if it were me... I would probably dress as Buffy (because I'm pretty much obsessed...) and create some sort of game involving that concept.... maybe kind of like the 'winking' game that I hear about on the board. 

Not great ideas... but they're ideas. Lol! 

You should post your progress here so I can steal from you for next year! Lol! (if its ok of course)


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

For my 2009 birthday it was loosely based off of Buffy the Vampire theme/Halloween style.

I had an overall black and orange theme but accessorized with my theme.

I special ordered a coldstone ice cream cake in red velvet flavor with the whipped frosting and chocolate shavings at 
the base. They added a black ribbon of piped frosting to the top and I made the words,monster,
and added vampire wax teeth with silver candles. 

I threw candy bones as confetti and decorated with a centerpiece of a cauldron with green
tissue and glow stix inside. There was a mini werewolf bust I put in the center above 
the green tissue and for a fake fire I scrunched orange tissue at the base with more glow stix.

For drinks we had a homemade green punch, soda and beer. Besides the cake my favorite 
food was the deviled eggs made to look like eyeballs. I prefer the simple look but they can be made more elaborate.

If you have a dollar store nearby I bought a bunch of creepy/gross candies to decorate with.This was in April, 
so it was nice to find something like I did after Halloween. Gummy rats, bats, "grass", crosses (was around easter 
so lots to choose from) gummy vamp teeth, skull lollipops, black and orange MnMs from Party city (they have tons of colors),
Twilight hard heart candies were $1 at walmart, homemade witch finger cookies (but look like something else lol).I cant recall 
what we made for the "dinner" but I vaguely recall it could have been a turkey or ham with a steak in it, jellied cranberry and rolls.
It was kinda last minute and I didnt have alot of money so this was all doable on short notice and inexpensively. The most 
expensive item was the cake, but it was well worth it. 

I decorated with candy tier, and general gothic theme in addition to my little "soul" keeper container at the candy table. I 
put tissue and glow stix inside to simulate a trapped "soul". 


Since then, Ive seen lots of cool ideas and just recently another poster mentioned a site called-

http://www.pushindaisies.com/candypress/scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=35

That link brings you to what I consider their best offerings, but they do have other cool items. Since its vampires 
your after they sell 2 sizes of a anatomically correct chocolate heart. I wanted to buy these other items but was short on time and
funds for my theme-
http://www.buycostumes.com/40-Peeling-Plaster-Room-Roll/20037/ProductDetail.aspx

http://www.buycostumes.com/15-Casket-Box/26927/ProductDetail.aspx

http://www.buycostumes.com/Coffin-Silverware-Caddy-3-count/26871/ProductDetail.aspx

Also Im sure this site was mentioned already but they have really good ideas I want to try(its got maaaany listings for Halloween)- 

http://www.hostessblog.com/category/occasions-ideas/halloween/

This is gross but cool too- http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=G&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&tbs=isch:1


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow already so many great ideas! Thanks everyone!

Frankie's Girl - We usually have about 25+ guests each year. And I did see the pictures of the stake invites (really cool) Thanks for your ideas, I'll keep seaching for great ideas here like you suggested.

Stochey - I am a big Twilight fan so the glitter idea was very amusing!! lol!!! I also love the idea about sheets on the furniture, it's the little details that count and make a scene. And yes of course you can steal my ideas too...lol Share and share alike...lol

Kittyvibe - That cake sounded great and looked amazing...mmmm. Thanks for all the links to cheak out they are really great! 

I am getting so excited writing out all these great ideas and then more coming along as I do.

Here are some of my ideas so far and some info on what I have already:
I have some of the small coffins to hold candies or cutlery in.
I was thinking of having alot of red and black around the house, like alot of candles going and linens on stuff. 
I noticed on the internet they have free printable bottle lables, like twilight ones and True blood ones they look pritty cool.
I think we were going to try and get our hands on some old fationed vamp costumes. 
We are going to send out a quick save the date by evite this month with the theme. But they can come dressed as whatever they want. 

Anyway I'll see if I can attach some pics for you. And I'll keep you updated with my ideas as they come too

Thanks again!!
View attachment 10262


View attachment 10263


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I really do love that vampiress costume. Ive had it saved forever on my "list" forever.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Here's the "save the date" I used last year:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/80890-hoochs-save-date.html


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

And the invite and what it was mailed in:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...ur-halloween-invitations-past-present-27.html

Sorry I couldn't figure out how to isolate MY post, but I hope you get the idea!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow!
And
you
might
like
my
Vampire
Slayer
Kit.
In
my
albums...
(sorrymyspacebarispossessed!
broken...yikes!)
BOO!


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2005)

how about a "have you picture taken in the coffin" set up
if you could rig up a standing/leaning coffin, something at like a 70% angle, make sure its well supported though....
....heh' if some one has a few too many "bloody marrys" ( a must have ) you can toss em' in the coffin =P


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh yeah, a "bleeding" punch fountain of some sort is a must


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Stocky, I think I am still your punishment idea on glitter. I AM doing a Twilight-Halloween theme and I thought your idea was funny.

Ghostly Duo.... ooooohhhhhhh, wish i was thin enough to dress like that vampire! The female one in case you are wondering. LOL


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Stocky, I think I am stealing your punishment idea on glitter. I AM doing a Twilight-Halloween theme and I thought your idea was funny.

Ghostly Duo.... ooooohhhhhhh, wish i was thin enough to dress like that vampire! The female one in case you are wondering. LOL


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Dang Ghostly Duo, I'd buy that female costume in a flash if I put it on and looked like her! Now that would be a great costume!!!

Here's a cookie treat you might consider including in your plans: Vampire Bites using Milky Way Bite size Bars.










You can find the recipe at BrightIdeas, a Mars candy site.


I like this cake idea too. Again from the same website. Here's the recipe link for this one.











Loved your food pics KittyVibe.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Dang Ghostly Duo, I'd buy that female costume in a flash if I put it on and looked like her! Now that would be a great costume!!!
> 
> Here's a cookie treat you might consider including in your plans: Vampire Bites using Milky Way Bite size Bars.
> 
> ...


Fantastic ideas Spookie!! I could eat those all year!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

spookie when I saw those pics f cookies and cake my tummy went "grrrobbllleggrrrraawrr", lol, yumm  I think I need a candy bar now


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow thanks so much you guys your ideas are great keep them coming. I might not reply right away...(busy family 3 kids and a hubby...lol) But I am reading and loving it all!!

We found this great recipe for a drink it's like a Pina Colada drink and soooooooo yummy!!!
And we were going to make them our signature drinks and make them red.

Now the costume is a great find if I can get it, and it will be even better if I fit into it nicely...lol We'll see.

I found these wonderfull looking strawberry cupcakes...mmmm I'm sure we could do wonders with these 
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Strawberry-Cupcakes/Detail.aspx
And if you look at some of the pictures they are all different and look so tasty!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ghostly Duo said:


> ....I found these wonderfull looking strawberry cupcakes...mmmm I'm sure we could do wonders with these
> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Strawberry-Cupcakes/Detail.aspx
> And if you look at some of the pictures they are all different and look so tasty!!



I love strawberries and it's strawberry season right now for us here on the west coast and they are really tasty. Will you be able to pick up strawberries in October where you are at?


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

Nope we can't get them fresh then, but frozen would probally work. They are in season here now too. I just loved the idea and thought they looked good.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I would love to get the recipe for the pina colada drink!  Here is what I'm doing this year. Hopefully some of it will spark other ideas that will work for you. My living room is going to be a vampires lair. I have one wooden coffin, one foam coffin and one cardboard coffin. They will be displayed in the room along with gothic type decor.. Wrought Iron candle holders, a big gold mirror, candles and red velvet material on the windows for curtains. One of the coffins will have a corpse with a stake through its heart.


----------



## kjbittick (Oct 22, 2009)

I've made 'vampire cupcakes' the past 2 years now, and they are always a big hit. They are really simple, just make white cupcakes. When cool, cut out a pyramid shaped plug from the top of the cupcake and scoop out some of the cake to make a space. Put cherry or strawberry pie filling in the space and replace the plug. Frost, and then I put 2 'bite marks' and 'blood trails' on top of the cupcake with some of the filling. They taste yummy and the 'bloody' filling is a nice surprise.


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

Kymmm, here is the place I got the pina colada drink from...It's suppper tasty!!
http://recipes.howstuffworks.com/snowbird-mocktails-recipe.htm

Enjoy! And thanks for all the great tips Everyone!!!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Vampire recipes...*










Vampire Bites
Ingredients
1 bag Milky Way® Brand Minis
1 1/2 cups flour
3/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 cup butter, softened
2/3 cup packed brown sugar
1 egg
Red food coloring
1/2 cup red decorator's sugar
1 tube vanilla frosting

Preparation 
Combine flour, baking soda and cinnamon in medium bowl; set aside.
Beat butter and sugar in large bowl with an electric mixer until light and fluffy. Add egg; beat well. Slowly add flour mixture into dough until blended. Add enough food coloring to tint dough a bright red. Cover bowl with plastic wrap, and refrigerate at least 2 hours.

Preheat oven to 375°F. Line cookie sheet pans with parchment paper.
Using a rolling pin, roll out dough on a lightly floured surface to 1/4-inch thickness. Use the printable templates or cookie cutter to cut out 24 lip shapes.
Or, you can form the dough into 24 balls and flatten each slightly to create free-form shaped lips using your hands to pinch and shape the dough. Transfer these to prepared cookie sheets. Re-roll scraps if necessary.

Sprinkle cookies with red sugar. Bake 7 to 10 minutes, or until golden brown. Remove from the oven, and immediately press an unwrapped mini into center of each cookie. Cool completely. Use vanilla frosting to pipe fangs over the candy.

*Also check out......*









*Vampire Cookie RECIPE here:*
http://bakingbites.com/2008/10/vampire-cookies/

*Vampire party food, drinks, etc...*
http://www.vampires.com/vampire-party-treats/  *Hope this is helpful..have fun!*  *H1*


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

We did a HUGE Vampire Masquerade party back in 2007. We had about 40 people attend. I put a few pictures that I could find in my album. Everything we did that year was very simple, yet effective.

For invites we printed a poem on parchment paper, rolled them up and burned the ends to give it that "old" feel. We tied them with Black & Red ribbon (our theme colors) and mailed them in small mailing tubes.

Decorations: LOTS of candles, bats floating about, dungeon scene setters on walls, spider web & Spiders, creepy cloth & spider lace throws, red lights...you get the picture. 

Games: Our ever so popular "Tempt your fate" game. I posted the details and rules of this game a couple of times. It's a game my hubby and I came up with because we couldn't find any games that would be appropriate for our crowd back in the day. We have played it at every one of our parties! We also played the "Wink Murder" game at this party. Also a big hit.

Food: Meathead (got this idea from these fabulous forums!) Rancid Bat Wings (hot wings with black or green food coloring) with Coagulated Blood Dip (Blue Cheese, Sour Cream & Red food coloring), Vampire Bite Cookies (The mars candy bars ones) Vampire Bite Cupcakes, Bloody Fingers (lil smokies in BBQ sauce), Eyes of Bat (Black olives stuffed with cream cheese), That's all I can remember now.

Costume Contest Prizes: I made coffin gift boxes out of cardboard and covered them with satin. On the inside I covered with velvet. Each one contained a bottle of Vampire Wine. We also gave out medals that were inscribed with our Party name/date. These were really cheap! Only around $3.00 or so a piece. Only drawback was they didn't have Vampire Themed pictures.

Party Favors: We went big expense for this one and had frosted shot glasses printed with our party name/date for each guest. We put them in little black/silver/& red velvet drawstring bags along with a set of glow in the dark vampire teeth. They were really cool and I can't believe I can't find a picture of these!

If I think of any other ideas I'll let you know. Feel free to check out my album for pics. This was a really fun theme! One of my favs so far. 

Happy Haunting!

~Rya


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I had a Vampire party in '08 and it was a lot of fun, so doing it again this year.

I hung bats from the ceiling and had one attached with fishing line to the front door. 
It is easy if you have a wooden door that allows a bit of room at the top. 
Stick a flat tack into the top of the door. Tie fishing line to the tack. I run the line diagonally across the room to a nail in one of the beams. I have a kinda/sorta vaulted ceiling with beams running both directions making squares. It is lowest by the front door and then over 10 foot at the other side. I put a bat on the line and hang it over a nail from the farthest beam. When the door is opened the bat drops. You have to work out the right length of line for the effect, but its not too hard. Makes for a great startle!
I do this in the bathroom too! Usually hang a spider from the light over the toilet and attach it to the door. That one is literally a scream!
I've done this with different items during the year, too, like a snowflake at Christmas, etc.

I will be having a body buffet, serving food in the shape of a person in one of those cardboard coffins. Doing a Bucky skull with a brain mold dip spilling out, a smoked turkey for the chest, 4 footlong subs for the arms, Bucky hands, a red clam sauce pasta for the abdomen and have a few things I'm considering for the legs.

I put sheets over the furniture, but haphazardly not completely covering them, use lots of candles but trying to do mostly LED for safety and because of the heat, it can be hot here in October. 

I set up my spooky town on the mantel and put real candles in the fireplace. Trying for a gothic ambiance. Have bought some red curtains I want to hang over doorways. 

Hope to have the backyard haunt nearly done, that is my major goal! Have yet to have it finished in time for the party. I have a wooden full size toe-pincher to have laid out with my vampire props by it to use as a photo-op. 

Hope some of these ideas help! I am getting lots of ideas from all y'all!

Val


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I just remembered....I posted a blog last year called "Vampire Style" it might give you some inspiration.It also has a link to vampire type drink recipes. 

*You can view it here:*

http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/halloweenie1/index4.html

Have fun! *H1*


----------



## radu (Sep 26, 2009)

We've been hosting Horroween gatherings for many years and have been creating video/animated invites via email and web. We try to base the invite off a theme-however our party and atmosphere is based on old school horror films. We like scare as opposed to gore and base our yard and crypt off this idea. 
Last year we had a costume contest and gave away 1st - 3rd prizes. It seem to work out well-but some guest whom had horrific costumes were a bit slighted. I'll skip it this year-and may consider a live band or something really big. 
My list of people gets older every year and as the years have gone by seem to shy away from the idea of converting into a scary alias for the night. Not sure why...is it age or just to tightly wound. Yet every year we (my wife and I) try to entice our friends into coming out for one night of fiendish mayhem by adding a little more into the party. 

We are hoping to come up with new ideas this year but if anyone wants to get inspired from what we have done go to http://horroween333.com/. Throw me some comments or ideas if you have....

-a


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

For a game, pin the wooden stake on the vampire.

For food, cross and stake shaped cookies.

For invites, you could types the words in a goth font, and roll the paper into a scroll.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Great idea on how to make coffin for your buffet table, from BHG.*

Here is the link: http://www.bhg.com/holidays/halloween/crafts/scary-halloween-coffin/


----------

